# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  super dwarf retics?

## mainbutter

How much do we know about "super dwarf" reticulated pythons?  I can't find too much info on them, which islands they are from, how old the oldest ones in captivity are, and how much we truly know about their full adult size..

Anyone want to shoot me some links to places that have good info on them?

----------


## Jyson

Its very hard to actually find info on them. When I did research on them it took me the longest time to find anything. Unfortunately, I lost alot of the links to that info when my computer crashed. 
Here is one link I found, Garrick Demeyer use to have a really good page on them, but he is in the mist of redesigning his site.
http://www.constrictors.com/Collecti...tedPython.html

For the most part, they grow to 6 - 7 feet. Females have the capability of growing to 8 feet. When I was doing research I ran into alot of disputes about their size, for the most part they seemed to be confusing them with dwarfs, and with SD x Dwarfs. And some even made accounts that couldn't be right since SD retics weren't in the US for that long. Along with that some were even feeding them too much causing them to grow larger(8 feet), and thus adding to the dispute. 

There was this web page I found, where I believe Steve Gooch did a feeding experiment on them, it was pretty imformative about how they can grow larger if being fed too much, and how the mainland, dwarf and SD retics had anatomical differences, (in the face and snout.) Which further concluded that they were actual subspecies, and were not selectively bred to be small, which at the time I am guessing was a controversy? 

My best advice is to just keep researching, all the good info on them is actually pretty hard to find, I did about 6 months worth of it before I decided to get mine.

Hope this helps

----------

_mainbutter_ (01-18-2009)

----------


## Jyson

Here is an excellent link I found on them http://www.a1pythons.com/info_superdwarf.html

----------

_mainbutter_ (01-18-2009)

----------


## mainbutter

Thanks!! These guys totally look like they're going to make my "want" list.

----------


## Jyson

> Thanks!! These guys totally look like they're going to make my "want" list.


Not a problem, you are welcome.  :Smile: 

I hope so, we need to get the word out on these awesome lil guys! :Salute:

----------


## nixer

the superdwarf female i got from bob clark from the original pair he had grew to 12' i think someone botched their measurements. i dont have the snake anymore

----------


## Jyson

> the superdwarf female i got from bob clark from the original pair he had grew to 12' i think someone botched their measurements. i dont have the snake anymore


Are you sure they were pure super dwarf?

----------


## nixer

> Are you sure they were pure super dwarf?


yes and another guy had one here which was 14' both came from clark through wilbank's both at tinley show

----------


## Jyson

> yes and another guy had one here which was 14' both came from clark through wilbank's both at tinley show


I am not sure about that, without any history on them I am not sure what to say. Imo they sound more like dwarfs and not super dwarfs. Bob Clark does have super dwarfs that aren't that size at all. 
Here is one of his
http://mahn001.tripod.com/imagelib/s... Brooding Eggs

----------


## Jyson

Here is another link that may explain that (specifically in the 3rd paragraph)
http://mahn001.tripod.com/id2.html

----------


## nixer

> Here is another link that may explain that (specifically in the 3rd paragraph)
> http://mahn001.tripod.com/id2.html


ive been all through this awhile ago they were both superdwarfs not jampeas or mixes

----------


## Jyson

Okay....Do you have any links of these animals?

----------


## nixer

> Okay....Do you have any links of these animals?


no i sure dont and i havent seen either of those ppl in awhile.
i just thought id share what me and someone else's experiences.
i still have my doubts that they even sold that other guy a superdwarf it was bigger than mine.

----------


## Jyson

> no i sure dont and i havent seen either of those ppl in awhile.
> i just thought id share what me and someone else's experiences.
> i still have my doubts that they even sold that other guy a superdwarf it was bigger than mine.


Ah, ok. From what I have heard Bob Clark and I believe Mike Wilbanks do sell some retic morphs label Super dwarf, when in fact the are only half. Perhaps those are the normal offspring from one of those half SD clutches. Them babies had to have gone somewhere.

----------

